# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  حبيباتي أحذروا لقاح h1n1

## حلم المسافر

خواتي الحجيات فكروا جيدا في اللقاح شفنا المضار قبل المنافع ...
واستخيروا قبل اي خطوة واذكروا شيئا واحد (ولا تلقوا بأيديكم الى التهلكه )(ولالا يكلف الله نفسا ألا وسعها) ..
واذا الله ماكتب السنة السنه الياية او الا عقبها اذا في العمر بقية ..
هاي نصيحه لكم لانكم خواتي في الله ...

ومن مضار هذا اللقاح ... حالتين .. هاي امثلة بس ..
الاولى : أمراة امريكية اخذت اللقاح وبعد 10 ايام شفوا الي صار 






والثانية: وزير الصحة الكويتي نقل الى المستشفى بسبب اللقاح
http://forum.c3c2.com/t12231.html



وانا مابغي اخوفكم بس ابغيكم ماتستعجلون في القرار ... 
واخيرا الله يبعد عنا كل أذى ويبلغنا حج بيته الحرام ونحن في احسن حال

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ماذا يعلمنا الحج ؟ 
الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة

----------


## Anwaar

هلا الغاليه.. بخصوص المرأه الامريكيه تراها خذت لقاح الانفلونزا العاديه وسبحان الله طلعت فيها حاله نادرة من المشاكل العصبيه يعني حاله واحده لكل مليون شخص!!! فحبيت اوضح المعلومة

وبالنسبه للوزير الكويتي فهو وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعيه.. واصيب بحمى ووضع تحت المراقبه.. وهذا رد فعل طبيعي لكثير من اللي ياخذون اللقاحات والامصال.. شخصيا مسكتني حمى يوم كامل بسبب لقاح الانفلونزا العاديه.. وريلي فديته تعب وتلخبطت اموره.. الافضل نتأكد من المعلومات الغاليه

وعن نفسي ان شاء الله ما بناخذ لقاح انفلونزا الخنازير والله يحفظنا ويحفظكم وجزاج الله كل خير عالتنبيه

----------


## بنت الصقر

اعذروني على هذي المداخله .. انا فعلا شفت هذا الفيديو .. والحرمه ماخذه لقاح الانفلونزا العادية وتأكدوا حتى من الفيديو نفسه

وفعلا هذي وحده من ملايين الأشخاص إللي ياخذون لقاحات وتصيبهم نتائج سلبية ... 

شي ثاني .. انتوا الحين ماتعاطون عيالكم مضادات حيوية وأدوية مختلفه؟!!

(هل انتوا متأكدين من أنه هالأدوية مالها مضاعفات سلبية عليهم ) << ترا كلٍ له حالته سواء الدواء ناسبه وإلا ماينسبه

حتى الكبار مرات ياخذون أدوية ماتناسب أجسامهم وتيهم مضاعفات سلبية وتروح

هذا القاح مثله مثل غيره .. وهم قالوا لو أثر بيكون حمى بسيطه وإلا زجام خفيف هذا إذااا أثر


أما عن إجباريه أو اختيارية أخذ للقاح ..

فالناس إللي بيدخلون السعودية فهو إجباري ولن يتم إدخال أي شخص بدون ثبوتيه تعاطيه للقاح

بس الناس إللي ساكنين فالسعودية اختياري


وهذا رابط فيه الخبر

http://www.moheet.com/show_news.aspx?nid=317373&pg=1


فهل تعتقدون إنه انسان الله كتب ويسر له حج بيته الحرام يرتد عن هذا الشي بسبب لقاح؟!!!

هالتيسير ماصار إلا يوم الله كتب لكم هالشي

إللي يقولون قوله تعالى : " وَلاَ تُلْقُواْ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ " 

هل انتوا سايرين للتهلكه .. انتوا متوكلين على الله ونوين تحجون يعني لعبادة مش لسياحه مثلا

والحج جهاد يعني الواحد لازم يبذل كل شي عشان ينول هالأجر ..



وترا الدولة ماوفرت هذا اللقاح وبدأت بآلية التطعيم الحين بالذات إلا لأنه داخل موسم الحج ولأنه مافي حج بدونه

وأخيرا .. انتوا تتوقعون دولتنا بتغش أبنائها وبتخسرهم على حساب لقاح؟!!!


ياناس توكلوا على الله ووخذوا اللقاح وحجوا وقولوا " اللهم اني استودعك نفسي (أو أي شخص وياكم) الذي لا تضيع ودائعه"

ولاتضيعون أجر حجة بسبب لقاح يقيكم ويقي غيركم من الأمراض .. والواحد مايدري هل بيكون موجود وإلا بيقدر يحج مره ثانيه وإلا لا

وان شاء الله بنسير ناخذ التطعيم قبل الحج .. ومحد حافظ غير رب العالمين

وأنا متأكده إنه إللي بيكنسلون سيرة الحج عشان اللقاح بيتندمون على هذا الشي لأنهم فرطوا بفريضه كانوا قادرين يقومون بها والله ميسر لهم هالشي

والسموحه

----------


## حلم المسافر

حبيباتي شكر على التوضيح .. فان كانت مجرد أشاعات تلغى أفضل ...

بنت الصقر حابة اناقشك في امور اسمحيللي غاليتي 




> شي ثاني .. انتوا الحين ماتعاطون عيالكم مضادات حيوية وأدوية مختلفه؟!!




أنا عني ما اعطي عيالي مضادات واما الادوية الباقية لها اثار سلبية وأيجابية حتى البندول الي العالم تاخذه بالحساب ويمكن يوميا له مضار ولكن نخذه لانه نفعه اكبر عن مضرتة 
فما نقارن الادوية والله يسلمنا





> هذا القاح مثله مثل غيره .. وهم قالوا لو أثر بيكون حمى بسيطه وإلا زجام خفيف هذا إذااا أثر


لا الغالية مش مثله مثل غيرة لان ها اللقاح اكتشف سريعا ولم ياخذ ابعاد في التطوير والتغير والتجربة كما يفعل في اللقاحات الاخرى لانه كانوا مضطرين على حد قولهم للخلاص من هذا الفايروس الي هم سبب فيه




> فالناس إللي بيدخلون السعودية فهو إجباري ولن يتم إدخال أي شخص بدون ثبوتيه تعاطيه للقاح
> 
> بس الناس إللي ساكنين فالسعودية اختياري




له هو مفيد أهل مكه أولى به لان يفد اليهم من شتى بقاع العالم ... وبعدين اللقاح الحين مستحدث والحجاج داخلين من اول ذي القعدة وما بقى منهم ألا اهل الخليج لانهم عادم ما يروحون الحج السريع بس نحن مكتوب علينا الشقى حالنا من حالهم 






> فهل تعتقدون إنه انسان الله كتب ويسر له حج بيته الحرام يرتد عن هذا الشي بسبب لقاح؟!!!
> 
> هالتيسير ماصار إلا يوم الله كتب لكم هالشي


 

صح والله أعلم بالمؤمنين وما اصابه من حالة وما طرأ عليهم ... من متغيراته وكل هذا في اللوح المحفوظ ..
وانت تقولين الا لقاح لوفي خير كان الناس بادروا حاله حال الحمى الشوكية وغيرة الحمدلله اعراض بسيط عند القليل مب هذا ..
ومن ناحية شرعيى اذا لم يدخل في النسك يستطيع العدول عن الحج
الدين يسر
http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/20663/الحج%20والرجوع%20عنه

والجهاد في النسك تأدية الاركان والواجبات والسنن وضبط النفس وغيرها مب الجهاد في لقاح ماينعرف كيف اخترع وليش ؟؟؟
 




> وأخيرا .. انتوا تتوقعون دولتنا بتغش أبنائها وبتخسرهم على حساب لقاح؟!!!




الدوله مجبورة ان تشتري اللقاح فاكيد مابتخليه يخترب والسبيل الى نفاذة هو الاجبار في اخذه
والله يعين 





> ولاتضيعون أجر حجة بسبب لقاح يقيكم ويقي غيركم من الأمراض .. والواحد مايدري هل بيكون موجود وإلا بيقدر يحج مره ثانيه وإلا




الي حاج قضى فريضتة ولله الحمد والي ماحج في الحج شرط لمن استطاع اليه سبيلا فهو مرهون باللقاح وهو سبب الاعاقه له عن التأدية الحج فان شاء الله في العمر بقية بيحج وبيأدي نسككه 
وأخيرا افتي قلبك ولا أفتوك الناس .. انا لو خذته وقلبي مش مطمئن وسارلي مضاعفات الي شجعني عليه ما بيحمل عني المرض وهذا ما حدث سنة 1967 وسحب اللقاح ...
http://ejabat.google.com/ejabat/thre...3913427b79749a
 
والنية معقودة أن شاء الله والله بيرد كيدهم في نحرهم وبيوافقون شاؤوا ام اأبوا الله الميسر وحده 
وعذريني هذي وجهه نظر لا افرضها على اي احد

والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## قلبي عصآني

" و قـل لـن يصيبنآ إلـآ مآ كتب الله لنآ "


بـعدين الشيوخ خذوآ اللـقآح  :Big Grin:  يعني خلـآص إطمنوآ 


و ترى في النهآيه إلـآ بنموت بلقآح أو بطريقه ثآنيـه !!


لـآ هنتي الغآليـه .. عالتنبيه [email protected]

----------


## بنت الصقر

تسلمين الغاليه وأتشرف بالنقاش وياج




> أنا عني ما اعطي عيالي مضادات واما الادوية الباقية لها اثار سلبية وأيجابية حتى البندول الي العالم تاخذه بالحساب ويمكن يوميا له مضار ولكن نخذه لانه نفعه اكبر عن مضرتة 
> فما نقارن الادوية والله يسلمنا


بخصوص هالموضوع هالشي بعد صار مفيد لأنه وايد ناس فيها أمراض تنفسيه
وعدم تعاطيهم للقاح ولا سمح الله إصابتهم بهذا المرض يمكن تتضاعف الحاله ويكون المرض أشد






> لا الغالية مش مثله مثل غيرة لان ها اللقاح اكتشف سريعا ولم ياخذ ابعاد في التطوير والتغير والتجربة كما يفعل في اللقاحات الاخرى لانه كانوا مضطرين على حد قولهم للخلاص من هذا الفايروس الي هم سبب فيه



أنا أقصد مثله مثل غيره .. يعني حتى اللقاح مال الانفلونزا الموسمية ممكن إنه يأثر بشكل سلبي
واللقاح هذا ماعمموه إلا بعد ما أخذ أشهر من بعد طرحه من قبل وزارة الصحه بعد ما تأكدت إنه مطابقة للمواصفات الطبية العالمية





> له هو مفيد أهل مكه أولى به لان يفد اليهم من شتى بقاع العالم ... وبعدين اللقاح الحين مستحدث والحجاج داخلين من اول ذي القعدة وما بقى منهم ألا اهل الخليج لانهم عادم ما يروحون الحج السريع بس نحن مكتوب علينا الشقى حالنا من حالهم



هذا النص إللي فيه شروط وزارة الصحة السعودية:

وأضاف الوزير أن القرار ''يأتي تماشيا مع الاشتراطات الصادرة عن السلطات الصحية بالسعودية، والتي نصت على أنه في حال توافر التطعيم في الدولة يكون التطعيم إجباريا للحاج، وأن الدول التي لا تملك التطعيم سيخضع حجاجها لقرار سلطة الدولة في السماح أو المنع، ويمنع الحج لأصحاب الفئات الأكثر عرضة للإصابة، وهم أصحاب الأمراض المزمنة''.

قبل ماكان متوافر بس حاليا متوافر في دولتنا يعني لازم ناخذه







> صح والله أعلم بالمؤمنين وما اصابه من حالة وما طرأ عليهم ... من متغيراته وكل هذا في اللوح المحفوظ ..
> وانت تقولين الا لقاح لوفي خير كان الناس بادروا حاله حال الحمى الشوكية وغيرة الحمدلله اعراض بسيط عند القليل مب هذا ..
> ومن ناحية شرعيى اذا لم يدخل في النسك يستطيع العدول عن الحج
> الدين يسر
> http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/20663...0والرجوع%20عنه
> 
> والجهاد في النسك تأدية الاركان والواجبات والسنن وضبط النفس وغيرها مب الجهاد في لقاح ماينعرف كيف اخترع وليش ؟؟؟



أكيد على هذي الشغله الناس مابيبادرون وبياخذون اللقاح من كثر الشائعات عنه .. 

وبخصوص الحكم .. 




> أن المسلم إذا دخل في حج أو عمرة بالنية فليس له رفض ذلك، بل يجب عليه أن يكمل ما شرع فيه ؛ للآية الكريمة المذكورة ، إلا أن يكون قد اشترط ، وحصل المانع الذي خاف منه فله أن يتحلل؛


وهنيه علينا إنا نكمل إللي نويناه .. والمانع ماعلييه ثبوتيه بأنه مضر بالصحه





> الدوله مجبورة ان تشتري اللقاح فاكيد مابتخليه يخترب والسبيل الى نفاذة هو الاجبار في اخذه
> والله يعين


بس بعد الدولة مب مجبوره إنها تخسر شعبها عشان كم مليون وإلا مليار .. ومثل هالأموال تدفعها لمشاريع وغيره

ودام الناس بنجبرون ياخذونه عاجلا وإلا آجلا ( ف ليش يكنسلون فريضه قادرين على إتمامها )





> الي حاج قضى فريضتة ولله الحمد والي ماحج في الحج شرط لمن استطاع اليه سبيلا فهو مرهون باللقاح وهو سبب الاعاقه له عن التأدية الحج فان شاء الله في العمر بقية بيحج وبيأدي نسككه 
> وأخيرا افتي قلبك ولا أفتوك الناس .. انا لو خذته وقلبي مش مطمئن وسارلي مضاعفات الي شجعني عليه ما بيحمل عني المرض وهذا ما حدث سنة 1967 وسحب اللقاح ...
> http://ejabat.google.com/ejabat/thre...3913427b79749a
> 
> والنية معقودة أن شاء الله والله بيرد كيدهم في نحرهم وبيوافقون شاؤوا ام اأبوا الله الميسر وحده 
> وعذريني هذي وجهه نظر لا افرضها على اي احد




هالشي قلتيه سنة 1967 يعني تقريبا من 42 سنة .. تخيلي التطورات والإزدهار فالطب وكل النواحي من هذاك اليوم لليوم



وللعلم :

أنا والله ما ناقشت إلا يوم شفت الناس ترددت عن الحج بسبب ( لقاااح ) وهذا اللقاح بياخذونه

سواء حجوا وإلا .. وأنا وأقولكم كنت معارضه للقاح فالبدايه .. لكن دام الله سهل علييه الحج

مابخسره هالفرصه عشان لقاح .. بآخذه ان شاء الله وأنا متوكله على الله وحافظه نفسي عند ربي


ومشكووره الغاليه على هذا النقاش والسموحه .. 

ياليت نشوف الآراء والأخبار إللي توصل لها أي عضوه بتسير حج سواء عن طريق الحمله وإلا أي خبر

عشان يكون عندنا اليقين التام بالموضوع

----------


## أم حمدة2008

لا تكبرون الموضوع كل شئ بأمر الله سبحانه وتعالى ... وبعدين أي تطعيم ناخذه في بعض الأحيان يسبب سخونه بسيطه ...

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

ليش منو قال انه اللقاح شرط على كل حاج ياخذه ؟؟ اظن انه اختياري ومو اجباري ؟؟

انا اقول الوقايه خير من العلاج ، يمكن اللقاح يناسب البعض ويمكن يضر بعضهم ، فأحسن شيء الواحد يحتاط من الامراض ويقوي مناعته بخلطات طبيعيه وغيره أحسن

بعدين مادري ليش وايد مكبرين موضوع انفلونزا الخنازير يا جماعه ترى هي انفلونزا عاديه بس جامعة اعراضها بين كذا مرض وفي ناس جسمها ما تتحمل الانفلونزا ومناعتها ضعيفه عشان جذي توفت بسبته وممكن ناس تتوفى بسبب الانفلونزا العاديه

وحده من اهلنا صار فيها انفلونزا الخنازير وطابت والحمدلله مافيها شيء كان مرض عادي ومايخرع وحتى بالتلفزيون وحده دكتوره تقول انه عيالها حاشهم هالمرض بس الاعلام وايد مكبر الموضوع ومخليه مرض خطير جدا ؟! وهو مو لهذه الدرجه خطير

----------


## أم هامل

> خواتي الحجيات فكروا جيدا في اللقاح شفنا المضار قبل المنافع ...
> واستخيروا قبل اي خطوة واذكروا شيئا واحد (ولا تلقوا بأنفسكم الى التهلكه )(ولالا يكلف الله نفسا ألا وسعها) ..


قال تعالى :"وأنفقوا في سبيل الله ولا تلقوا بأيديكم إلى التهلكة وأحسنوا إن الله يحب المحسنين"

اتاكدن من الآيات قبل لا تكتبنها يزاكن الله خير..

----------


## حلم المسافر

جزاكم الله خير ويسر الله أموركم

----------


## الا رسول الله

> لا تكبرون الموضوع كل شئ بأمر الله سبحانه وتعالى ... وبعدين أي تطعيم ناخذه في بعض الأحيان يسبب سخونه بسيطه ...


الله الي بسيرنا انشاءالله مثل ماوفقنا وقدمنا للحج الله المسير ....اي تطعيم اييب سخونه صح لكن ماييب اعراض تخوف بعد كم سنه الله المستعان ......
احبج يا دولتي بس لا تجبرينا على شيء ما نريده وانتي الي مربيتنا في نعيم عز ولله الحمد

----------


## 00الامارات00

" و قـل لـن يصيبنآ إلـآ مآ كتب الله لنآ "

----------


## وردة الدار

انا واثقه ان دولتنا حريصه على صحه ابناءها وانها ما بتوافق على التطعيم اذا كان فيه اي مخاطر ولو بنسبه قليله صدقوني توكلوا على الله وان شاء الله ماعليكم شر ياحجيات

----------


## بنت الصقر

لا أختيه نحن مب مكبرين الموضوع مجرد نقااش وطرح آراء شخصية ^_^

----------


## غلا البداو

الله يحفظنا ان شاء الله من كل شر....... بس المفروض يخلونة اختياري نفس السعودية تري مب اجباري 
وياليت دولتنا اتخلية اختياري مثل باقي الدول........يا اخواتي ادعوا من الله ان يسهل لنا امورنا للحج وكل من نوت اتحج الان الصراااحة في خاطري احج السنة وخاصة اني اول مرة اروح والله ايسر الامور...واذا مافي فايدة بنتوكل علي الله ومن اتكل علي الله ماخاب والله كريم

----------


## ثنايا

انزين اذا اللقاح عادي و الدكتور الامريكي اللي طلع في الجزيره و تكلم عن اضرار لقاح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شو السالفه مره يقولون لقاح عادي مره يقولون لا تاخذون

----------


## الصداقه

انا اطعمت امس وماكان اجباري وعطوني كرت التطعيم للحج

----------


## ام عبود 2003

اختي خذتي تطعيم الانفلونزا الموسميه وإلا تطعيم انفلونزا الخنازير؟؟؟؟

----------

